# Nigerian Dwarf doe critique



## Mossyrock (Mar 21, 2017)

This is my doe Potting Shed AYJ Kismet! She's a yearling first freshener, show here at 3 and 6 weeks fresh on 10 and 11hr hold.

Interested to hear what folks think! She was the first doe to freshen on our farm.



[url=https://flic.kr/p/28q5kkU]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/JQAJQe]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/28usdnr]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/JQALFi]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/LmBDc1]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/28q5jPy]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/25bhjrm]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/25bhkEJ]

(Not full in this one)
[url=https://flic.kr/p/28q6LHA]


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She is a pretty girl! I'm not good with critiques.


----------



## Ashlynn (Oct 1, 2017)

I think she is a good doe but I’m also not good at explaining what I like.


----------



## Mossyrock (Mar 21, 2017)

Thanks folks  Anyone else for a critique?


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

Well Im like the others but I have a Nigi Hybrid buckling that thinks she cute LOLOL. 

Shes got nice form, looks heathly, a strong looking back, even hips, neck looks strong...not to tall or short..Good ear control. The udders are even and such. Not sure if any of that means good to judges but she sure is a pretty girl.


----------



## Ashlynn (Oct 1, 2017)

A couple random things I like, her depth of chest, body capacity, teat placement.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Wow, she is such a beautiful doe! Her udder is very nice as well. 

Pros:
Nice topline
High withers
Nice brisket extension
Good depth & width of body
Nice read leg angulation
Strong front legs
Short, strong pasterns (as far as I can see with all of that grass in the way!) 
Nice rump
Udder:
Good capacity
Strong medial
Nice foreudder 
Good teat length
Very nice escutcheon 
Nice shaving job 

Cons:
Short neck
Thick neck
Could have better blending of the neck into the withers
Slightly cowhocked (may just be the pictures though)
Udder:
Could be a little higher in the back
Teat placement is OK but could be a little more centered
A perfect udder would be 1/3 in front of leg, 1/3 hidden behind leg, 1/3 showing behind the leg - I don’t see that with your doe but then again most of my does’ udders aren’t either! (Unfortunately)


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

I should let yall Critique Bonnie Goat lol..shes a stubbly lil pygmy haha.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

I like the smart aleck attitude she's showing in a couple of those photos.


----------



## Mossyrock (Mar 21, 2017)

Goat_Scout said:


> Wow, she is such a beautiful doe! Her udder is very nice as well.
> 
> Pros:
> Nice topline
> ...


Awesome, thanks!

She had triplet bucks and they are all leaving for their new homes on Sunday. I can't wait to be milking this girl twice a day and see what her production is like! I also still haven't seen her udder with a full 12 hr fill so looking forward to that, as well...

Here's another shot of her udder from exactly the side.


Over all I'm very happy with her - NDs in Canada are definitely, ahem, a work in progress. Especially now that the border is closed, we kind of just have to work with what we have! So I feel pretty lucky to have this girl as a foundation doe for my herd! Bummed she gave me THREE BUCKS this year though!

__
https://flic.kr/p/26rfKYz


----------



## Mossyrock (Mar 21, 2017)

groovyoldlady said:


> I like the smart aleck attitude she's showing in a couple of those photos.


Haha, right? She was rather upset with the whole situation...just wanted to get back to hear SCREAMING kids and feed them!


----------

